# Silver Grey/Natural Brown



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry they took so long......


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#2


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#3


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#4


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#5


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#6


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#7


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#8


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#9


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

#10


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Congratulations. The silver grey/natural brown is a beautiful combination.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Looks really nice with that light-colored wood trim. Is that the birch wood? Reminds me of Nat Brown's (Gary Ray's) car.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Well you sold me*

I was at a dealership this weekend and was debating colors. The silver grey is a nice compromise between the dark steel grey and the too light titanium silver.

The black interior was too dark, the grey too light and the sand just too blah.

But after checking out your photos, the best combination is the silver grey/natural. The natural is a very subtle rich look.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Better late than never, vienna! Congrats! 

Not to spoil the party, but I guess I've gotten used to my black/aluminum interior, which just looks so... *right* in combo with Silver Grey. Rich, elegantly "masculine", I really do like it better. Now I don't have to kick myself for passing on NB.

To Spectre, that is indeed Birch Wood, and confirms to me that I would have been less than crazy about the NB/Birch combo, which is readily available from the factory in Canada.

Again, I don't mean to rain on your parade, vienna, and I'm obviously the exception so far. I guess I'm just expressing my relief. :angel:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: Awesome combo! I love it! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

vienna,
Beautiful combo! I wish that Birch trim was available here in the US w/o spending big $$$ to buy it separately. I would really rather have it on mine than the dark wood.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pics! Confirms several things for me:
1) I made a good choice on color combo (I ordered the same thing).
2) I have to figure out a way to get the M Sport front bumper for my car.
3) The birch goes well with the nat brown.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

*just curious*

Do they ride on the wrong side of the street in Austria?


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> *Thanks for the pics! Confirms several things for me:
> 1) I made a good choice on color combo (I ordered the same thing).
> 2) I have to figure out a way to get the M Sport front bumper for my car.
> 3) The birch goes well with the nat brown. *


So, you're relieved too? I'm happy for ya!


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

You have to look at the pics in a mirror


----------



## kane3000 (Mar 18, 2003)

On behalf of vienna...

Hi folks

Thanks for the comments


routesixtysixer: honestly the pictures don't really do the combination of NB and birch justice...it is much much nicer in the flesh....why do BMW USA not sell the M sport Package?

GaryB you are of course entitled to your opinion, but my last 2 BMWs had black/alu interior and every other BMW I see has this combination...think it's a bit "ordinary" thats why I decided on the NB....it also lightens up the cabin and makes it seem larger.

EZ: in Austria they drive on the right and sit on the left, same as the States...I am from Ireland where they do the opposite, just working in Austria at the moment.

Regards
vienna


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Kane3000

Stunning car, congratulations! The combo of the exterior and interior is great...

One question - Is the color of the shiftboot Natural Brown? I have the same interior color, including the birch trim, in a 2002 330i and I was looking for that particular color of boot to complete the 'look'. I'll appreciate your answer.










Again, enjoy your car :thumbup:


----------



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Technic

The leather around the gearstick is lighter than natural brown...apparently its the colour you get if you order birch wood with NB....I believe you get black if you order myrtle wood.

I read in another thread that someone is looking for a beige headliner with NB, beige is the standard colour in Europe.....the black headliner comes with the M-Sports Package or Clubsport Package.

Regards
Vienna


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

If I ever get to see an M Sport coupe with Natural Brown/Birch interior, vienna, I'll be able to confirm whether it gets the light leather shift boot in Canada as well. Otherwise the color combinations (headliner, etc.) seem to be identical here.


----------



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

Technic said:


> *Kane3000
> 
> Stunning car, congratulations! The combo of the exterior and interior is great...
> 
> ...


Technic, if you don't mind my asking, where did you get the birch trim from? & most importantly, how much did it cost you?


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

needs a black boot but other than that this is one FINE color combo....makes the cabin MUCH more open even with the dark headliner.:thumbup:


----------

